# Selling Camper Advice



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Hey everybody! 
Long time no see. I was an original Outbacker...years ago. Moved to a Heartland North Trail.
Let me say that my next camper will definalty be another Outback.








We're going to get out of camping (already have actually) for awhile. Due to parents health, our kids getting older with jobs, college, fiances (gulp), we have only be able to camp twice in two years.
We'll camp again, but for right now, it's just wasted $$ and setting in the driveway. A limb fell on it and there was unknown leak to the tune of $11,000.00 that the insurance paid for, thank God.
I've never bought a used camper, so I don't really know where or how to go about selling mine.

What's the best route to sell a used camper...Craigslist? Or is there an RV site only? Which one has give the best results?
And it's finished but currently still at the dealership that did the repairs. They said I can have some potential customers visit it there until I get it home, next couple of weeks or so. I'm wondering if it's an advantage or disadvantage having it on their lot? They have other used campers which I think they might try to sell if I bring someone in to see mine, or...on the upside they can certainly vouch for the solid repairs and state of the camper they just spent 11K on to repair.

I wondered ya'lls advice on this perhaps and also to say hi to some old Outbackers.
I really do plan to get back one day, Fiver probably (grandkids maybe one day, lol) and it'll be an Outback. Had plenty of problems with the Heartland model and no intentions of going back to that when we do camp again.
Thanks!
Mark


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Welcome back! Try using rvtrader.com to sell your camper. I sold my last Outback within 3 weeks of listing it on that website last summer. Had it on craigslist a month prior with no luck.


----------



## dapozer (Apr 4, 2013)

The more face time it gets the better the sale. I have had great luck buying and selling on Craigslist, but I also looked at rv trader, eBay and dealers as well. The thing that sales it best is being very clean, and lots, I mean Lots of pictures and or a video of it. The more you can show off in video or pictures will bring the buyer you want and not just tire kickers. When I buy I want a very good idea of what I am getting into right off the bat and only go see the ones that are well documented. I always feel people are hiding damage or issues with lack of photos, and I am normally right. Good luck and come back soon.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

When I sold our 2004 28BHS, I used Craigslist. I posted a ton of photos as well as a video clip of the interior and exterior. It sold i just a couple of days for my full asking price. As Craigslist is free and you are not pressed for time to get it sold, it might be worth a few weeks to see if it would work for you. Good luck!!


----------



## therink (May 13, 2010)

I have sold 2 trucks on Craigslist and had great results. I have seen numerous Rvs by owner for sale and would think it's a good way to go, especially this time of year. I think the important thing is that the rv is clean in and out, no interior odors, lots of good photos in the ad and good description. 
Beware, you will likely be notified by Scammers and brokers promising you the world. 
Good luck.


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Thanks for all of this good advice. I think I'll get it home, clean her up and take a bunch of photos, video and put on Craigslist first.
BUT< FIRST I have to get the delaminated rear bumper repaired. It's a 2009 and in 2012, the bumper started peeling off...delaminating. But, it was out of warranty.
I'm hoping they still carry that part. I've emailed them. 
If not, well...it looks pretty bad. I dunno what I'll do to clean that up to make it look right to sell.
Again, no more Heartland.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

Contact PPLMotorhomes in Houston, they are a consignment dealer that get great results, at least call and talk to them.


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

I found out today that I can get that bumper, to the tune of $135.00 shipped. But it won't get here for a couple of weeks. I HAVE to replace it before selling it...looks horrible, peeeling off like a leper. I certainly wouldn't buy it looking like that.
Thanks again for all the replies!


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Got it back and the repairs are amazing. New flooring throughout, put shoe molding down, much better looking that it was when I bought it. lol. Very nice indeed.
Wondering....
When I get it ready to sell, do I need to tell them it has had a lot of insurance repair done? Up front? I mean if they ask me, of course, I'd tell them. But, I wonder if it's a selling point to say, 'This just got back from 5 months at X rv shop for 11K worth of repairs from a limb falling on it.' Anyone local knows that company is known for good shop work, and they could call them if they needed to.
Any thoughts as to volunteering that up front? Or just wait unless they ask.
It really looks great, better than new I'd say.


----------

